# OBS not recording or even detecting Desktop Audio output



## TylerH (Aug 6, 2020)

I have OBS 25.0.8 (64-Bit) running on Windows 10 v1909 on a Laptop with a USB Logitech G35 Headset on. I am able to record video with my microphone input captured successfully, but System/Desktop audio output (e.g. a YouTube video playing or a Skype call with someone else) directed to my headset is not working. In fact, OBS is not detecting any Desktop audio at all when I have Desktop audio playing or sound from someone else coming through on a call.

What is the issue preventing my System/Desktop audio from being detected/outputted? The log file is here: https://obsproject.com/logs/JFCvc4_Al3oBNdzO and linked at the bottom as well.

Here's what I've tried/checked:

1. Advanced Audio properties are set to "Monitor Off" and only Track 1 is selected for both Desktop Audio and Mic/Aux (originally, all tracks were selected, but I haven't had success with either setting):




2. OBS Audio Settings have Desktop Audio and Mic/Aux Audio both set to my Logitech G35 Headset (and Sample Rate of 44.1kHz here matches the 44.1kHz Sample Rate in image 3 below). I also tried setting Desktop Audio 2 to "Default" or the other option, "Speakers/Headphones (RealTek(R) Audio)", each with no success.



3. Windows Sound settings have the G35 Headset as the default audio speakers and Exclusive Mode is disabled:




Example of a YouTube video playing at the time of capture, with OBS not detecting any System/Desktop Audio output:




Here is my log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/JFCvc4_Al3oBNdzO


----------



## TylerH (Aug 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Harold (Aug 10, 2020)

Did you set your headset to stereo mode instead of surround?


----------



## TylerH (Aug 10, 2020)

Harold said:


> Did you set your headset to stereo mode instead of surround?



I'm assuming you mean in Windows Settings somewhere rather than in OBS? I don't have any Virtual Surround or Windows Sonic features enabled/turned on. When I click "Configure" instead of "Properties" to see if I can change it, Stereo is the only option.

Where else could I go to see if the G35 headset is set to using Surround Sound parameters instead of Stereo?


----------



## Harold (Aug 10, 2020)

Logitech's software.


----------



## TylerH (Aug 10, 2020)

Harold said:


> Logitech's software.



I don't have any Logitech software installed; the G35 is a plug-n-play USB headset. I'd expect since it worked out of the box with OBS on Windows 7 for years that Windows 10 would at least not be a regression in support, but... maybe that's the case anyway.

I'm sure I don't have the CD from when I bought them; I can check online for a driver/software page.


----------



## TylerH (Aug 17, 2020)

After installing Logitech Game Software, it appears to work. However, I am also using EarTrumpet, which lets me set individual volume levels for individual programs, and I noticed OBS had been muted. Now, I *do* have Logitech Gaming Software installed, so I'll need to uninstall that to test completely, but at this time I can successfully reproduce the error (and resolve it) by muting/unmuting OBS in the EarTrumpet menu, leading me to believe that was the culprit all along.

Frustratingly, Logitech Game Software seems to prevents sound from being outputted to my headset unless it's plugged directly into my laptop (I've had it plugged into a Thunderbolt dock).


----------



## TylerH (Aug 17, 2020)

Yep; after uninstalling Logitech Game Software, I was still able to reproduce/resolve the error by toggling the mute option for OBS within EarTrumpet's menu:





Moral of the story... don't forget to check your aftermarket audio application settings... :-)


----------

